# Facebook



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hi just thought it might be an idea for people to link up on facebook if they would like to. feel free to add me. http://www.facebook.com/rob.davis.509511


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool idea! I have a Facebook too.
Search for ....
Franky's Farm in Alton NH.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

is this it ? http://www.facebook.com/pages/Frankys-Farm/347255588702445


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

but I was on facebook when I found this place, and if I go back to facebook now, I will have come full circle, and completed myself, and be back where I started from when I found this place, so if I go back to facebook now, it will be like I was never here, so would it have been better to have loved and lost, or better to have never loved at all?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes Rob! That's me!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool. have liked the page.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm on FB. Look up Stacy R Curro. There are two. Friend the one with the ID photo. I welcome all my friends here. Great idea Rob!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You're too funny fuzziebutt!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Rob, I sent you a request.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My Facebook is my Farm's page. So you have to like my page for us to become friends!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers bird slave


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

What's a facebook??


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Facebook is a social website where people meet each other. Check it out, register, and if you want to, start your own page and see some of us, or people you went to school with, or just look around. www.facebook.com


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Facebook is a social website where people meet each other. Check it out, register, and if you want to, start your own page and see some of us, or people you went to school with, or just look around. www.facebook.com


Sorry.....I was trying to be funny. I don't have a facebook. I really don't get facebook or really what the big deal is. But my daughter has said she will help me when I get a business to get it on facebook.

Deep Sigh. New fangled tech-nowlogy.......


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

facebook is very addictive.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

My Facebook is [email protected] TC Early


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/cookformekelly/


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> http://pinterest.com/cookformekelly/


OOOoooooo, I just discovered the Pin Board (what I call it). I can't believe how much time I can waste just sitting and looking at photos. I have a list of things I want to make from the crafty section.

Boy does it float my boat when I click to see how something was made and it's in RUSSIAN, or some other totally unreadable language. Or just doesn't exist anymore. How can the photo be on the pin board and yet the website hosting the photo doesn't exist???

New Fangled Tech-Nowlogy 

My husband says that my days with Windows XP are numbered. I can't figure out anything on his computer and have banned him from updating mine!!!!!! GGGrrrrrrr.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I love the crafts too. Plan to do some this winter, been saving and preparing. Everyone thinks I am saving wood for winter fires, no winter crafts. I think my page is more educational than it is pictures. Check it out. It's what I learn or want to learn. As far as technology, as soon as I figure it out, they change it!!

There is a link to my personal facebook on there also......and here is my other facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/BoiseAyurvedicCommunity?ref=hl Learn something new about the Booted Bantam...lol


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

BootedBantam;19667
There is a link to my personal facebook on there also......and here is my other facebook page. [URL said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BoiseAyurvedicCommunity?ref=hl[/URL] Learn something new about the Booted Bantam...lol


What a fun page!! I have a notebook that I write all my fact and food info in, but I love all the photos and quotes. It's like my notebook, but with lots of color! 

I love the one on butter.......I have always said that butter is a gift of Mother Nature from the cow herself, where margarine is a scary product of man's science.

"Just because we _*can*_, doesn't mean we _*should.*_"


----------



## aecarlton (Nov 5, 2012)

Feel free to add me on facebook https://www.facebook.com/amandacarlton79


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Add me if you would like rick kitzman i have a winter tractor scene as my avatar


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Feel free to find me Jackie Moore. There are a bunch, I am in Alaska. Right now my profile pic is of the hubby and I. Lots of chicken,garden, and food pics. Not to mention a ton of my grandson.


----------

